# Oh my goodness I am exhausted!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Today is doggy batth day in my house! Daisy takes ages...I shampoo and conditioner her, squirt her with Tropiclean dematt and then set about detangling and dematting her lovely coat! I have a limited time frame before she gets too determined to get out of the bath so I have to be thorough and fairly quick. I am not an unfit person or anything but the whole process leaves me shattered! Is it just me being a wimp or does anyone else find this who baths and brushes when their dog is still wet. Maybe it is because I do it (dog groom) in the bath??

Anyway, Daisy was done so Betty's turn! Having a black dog makes the bathing easy as you always feel fairly confident that your dog is clean however Betty being pale is a different matter. No matter how much I rinsed her I still felt I had missed bits!

Now I have two clean (and wet) Cockapoos doing the Doodle dash around the house with Betty barking lots because she wants Daisy to chase her! Very funny. Two very happy Poos playing and being bonkers!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not surprised you are exhausted Sarah as bathing one Poo takes long enough. I know what you mean re the pale colour though as I often get Beau out of the bath and then see she still has bubbles on her  I would pay good money to see Daisy and Betty doing the Doodledash especially with Betty barking at her  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't do all the dematting in the bath, I think I'd have major back ache by the time I finish. I just shampoo and conditioner, leave conditioner on for a few minutes massaging it in, then rinse off. I do find the conditioner has made the brushing and combing stage a hell of a lot easier. I'm usually as wet as Millie by the time I've finished though.

This is one of the reasons why I'm worried that I wont manage two dogs, double the grooming care.

I'm staring at Millie now who got wet at midday and her paws are still wet. Think I'll just have to groom her body area for now


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know what you mean. It is easier to do Betty as Colin lets her dry and then grroms her but Daisy's coat is (was) quite long. Hers just fluffs out and makes her look like a womble if I brush her dry but if I groom her wet and then let her dry naturally she gets these fabulous twists all over which I love. However......I have been a bit scissor happy and given her a little trim!  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I know what you mean. It is easier to do Betty as Colin lets her dry and then grroms her but Daisy's coat is (was) quite long. Hers just fluffs out and makes her look like a womble if I brush her dry but if I groom her wet and then let her dry naturally she gets these fabulous twists all over which I love. However......I have been a bit scissor happy and given her a little trim!  xx


How much is a "little trim" Sarah? I would like photographic evidence that my number 2 Poo still has her beautiful waves please!!!  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Of course she is still beautiful Ali   I will take a photo later to show you  

Colin said that he didn't think he had seen a Cockapoo with such a long coat when he dropped Betty off the other day. I have trimmed her as the end of her coat had started to feel dry and she couldn't see!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Ok Sarah as long as you haven't "scalped" her lol. I trim Beau's ends as they get dry too. Daisy definitely has a beautiful long coat so it is nice that you have managed to keep it like that  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No, I played hairdressers! I have always had a secret desire to cut hair! After years of watching people cut my locks I felt I would give it a whirl!  She is still a shaggy poo! 

I have been meaning to ask you how Beau is doing?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know you love her long fur more than I do so would be very surprised if you cut it all off  Beau is doing really well thank you. She gets a bit anxious around big dogs but I have started to take her to an area where there are a lot of dogs and have got to know a lot of the owners so they are aware that she is on steroids etc and if their dogs get a bit boisterous they call them away from her. She is great with smaller dogs and just wants to play. Starting today I have to only give her the meds every other day so she hasn't had anything which was a bit scary but she has been playing more and being her usual daft self all day which has been lovely to see and but we have taken her everywhere with us in case she had a relapse! Giunio from Newmarket said she doesn't have to see Gerhard (local vet) unless I am worried as trusts my judgement so is advising me over the telephone on what to do so if all goes well I have to ring at the end of May to see what he wants me to do next. Clare (Obi) has been brilliant and reassures me and has said that she is amazed at how great Beau is doing so quickly which of course is great as nice to have someone as a back up  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Ali, that is good news! Sounds like she is doing really well. You and Madeleine must be very pleased! 

Ok, now please don't laugh at my efforts.....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the reference to a womble, just seems so apt  Looks like a lovely grooming job to me. Hubby has just agreed to let my buy the set of Roseline scissors, I'll bear in mind your warning of not cutting myself too  And I can get the portable grooming table  I'm really hoping that I too can keep Millie's fur at the longer length now that I can trim me often. 

Ali, So please to hear that Beau is on the mend and largely back to her old self. Wonderful news. I'm still more that happy to come and visit you (with Clare too) if you're happy with it. Just let me know and we can make plans.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh Ali, that is good news! Sounds like she is doing really well. You and Madeleine must be very pleased!
> 
> Ok, now please don't laugh at my efforts.....


Thanks Sarah and I definitely didn't laugh as she looks gorgeous and you have done a very good job  Love the way Betty is watching everything in the background  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Love the reference to a womble, just seems so apt  Looks like a lovely grooming job to me. Hubby has just agreed to let my buy the set of Roseline scissors, I'll bear in mind your warning of not cutting myself too  And I can get the portable grooming table  I'm really hoping that I too can keep Millie's fur at the longer length now that I can trim me often.
> 
> Ali, So please to hear that Beau is on the mend and largely back to her old self. Wonderful news. I'm still more that happy to come and visit you (with Clare too) if you're happy with it. Just let me know and we can make plans.


Hi Julie and thank you. I can't believe that she has been put on every other day meds so soon as most take months and I did dread the first day but she has been great today so although I wont leave her alone on the days she isn't on meds for the next few days at least I can relax a bit about it! Would love to meet you so hopefully the weather has to get better soon and we can have a get together as Clare has suggested doing this too  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Your not alone Sara at the moment Buddy's having lots of baths ! I also used to spend time blow drying him!!!! Well thats stopped now it was taking me hours to do him.I just let him air dry now.Thanks to your tip i cover him in conditioner and groom him in the bath now which hepls with the matts.

What with his walks bathing him nearly everyday and cleaning up his muddy footprints i dont seem to have any time left in the day at the moment!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for nice comments on my first attempt at all trimming!  I was reluctant to post the photos as everyone is so good at grooming on here and I just kind of made it up as I went along! 

Donna, I don't know how you bath him everyday! Luckily Daisy just settles down when she comes in from a walk so dries off quietly!  

Glad the bath tip helped, keeps all the hair in one place aswell!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

You've done a lovely job with Daisy she still has a lovely coat!

So glad to hear Beau is doing so well.

X


----------

